

Ron And Rand Paul: Net Neutrality/Public Domain Are Evil Collectivist Plots - zdw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120705/10581919594/ron-rand-paul-net-neutrality-public-domain-are-really-evil-collectivist-plots.shtml

======
codgercoder
I knew turning away from Fed bashing to Internet freedom was too good to be
true.

------
briandear
At least we still have Al Gore to thank for inventing the internet.

